# Have You Seen this TT RS Carbon Fiber Decklid Spoiler from OSIR



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've just added a bunch of photos of this to our photo gallery. We've got an S line competition at port right now that'll be here in a few weeks and I'm very tempted to swap the black pieces out for carbon fiber.

See more HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermar...-wing-joins-osir-product-line-for-audi-tt-rs/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Osir make cool products but they need a quality manager.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

yup, saw that before but i only like ribbed for certain things.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

D'oh!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

canuckttrs said:


> yup, saw that before but i only like ribbed for certain things.


Hah jaj LOL


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

R5T said:


> Osir make cool products but they need a quality manager.


That's what I thought when I took delivery of a set of matte carbon-fiber interior trim pieces roughly a year ago. The quality was so poor that I not only opted to stick with the stock aluminum trim, but also felt that I couldn't resell the Osir pieces...

However, a set of pedal covers I had purchased from them earlier had been fine.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

they also need a "lower price manager" lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

fourtunes said:


> That's what I thought when I took delivery of a set of matte carbon-fiber interior trim pieces roughly a year ago. The quality was so poor that I not only opted to stick with the stock aluminum trim, but also felt that I couldn't resell the Osir pieces...
> 
> However, a set of pedal covers I had purchased from them earlier had been fine.


I've been wondering about the quality responses we tend to see. I also see them posting about how they are seeing Chinese knockoffs. The stuff looks great in photos (of course) so I've been wondering if part of that bad rep are these knockoffs. I'm not sure but I've got a TT S line competition that'll be here in less than a month and I've been thinking about replacing the black pieces with carbon and using some pieces from OSIR.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The problem is that sometime parts are top notch and the next is not half the quality. 
i know people that send parts 2-3 time back before they got a good one.
The quality is al over the place.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've been wondering about the quality responses we tend to see. I also see them posting about how they are seeing Chinese knockoffs. The stuff looks great in photos (of course) so I've been wondering if part of that bad rep are these knockoffs. I'm not sure but I've got a TT S line competition that'll be here in less than a month and I've been thinking about replacing the black pieces with carbon and using some pieces from OSIR.


I ordered straight from OSIR and am as certain as I can be that I received no knock-offs. I forget the details, but if I recall correctly, the order was delayed. In retrospect, I shouldn't have ordered the matte versions of the trims. They looked great in the photos, but I should've known I was asking for trouble. I don't have any experience with their glossy carbon fiber products.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The quality lost is mostly in the sloppy weave work.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've been wondering about the quality responses we tend to see. I also see them posting about how they are seeing Chinese knockoffs. The stuff looks great in photos (of course) so I've been wondering if part of that bad rep are these knockoffs. I'm not sure but I've got a TT S line competition that'll be here in less than a month and I've been thinking about replacing the black pieces with carbon and using some pieces from OSIR.


What color did you order? I just saw pics of the Somoa Orange on Quattroworld. Made me swoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Craig3Q said:


> What color did you order? I just saw pics of the Somoa Orange on Quattroworld. Made me swoon.


That's the same setup I've ordered. I'm looking forward to it. 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-s-line-competition-at-audi-north-scottsdale/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Carbon fiber is not my cup of tea.
I like the OSIR spoiler with "winglets" but i would body color it.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

canuckttrs said:


> yup, saw that before but i only like ribbed for certain things.


i hope your a girl..


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5t where'd your wide spoiler post go?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> R5t where'd your wide spoiler post go?


You've got PM.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

fourtunes said:


> That's what I thought when I took delivery of a set of matte carbon-fiber interior trim pieces roughly a year ago. The quality was so poor that I not only opted to stick with the stock aluminum trim, but also felt that I couldn't resell the Osir pieces...
> 
> However, a set of pedal covers I had purchased from them earlier had been fine.


I am fairly pleased with their items for my TTS, I was really dissapointed in the ones I put on my R32. OSIR will take them back if your unhappy.



xBassi said:


> they also need a "lower price manager" lol


You should try ordering carbon for higher end cars. Superlegerra wing and sideskirt pieces for the Gallardo were just under $8,000 and thats RSC not OEM. 



[email protected] said:


> I've just added a bunch of photos of this to our photo gallery. We've got an S line competition at port right now that'll be here in a few weeks and I'm very tempted to swap the black pieces out for carbon fiber.
> 
> See more HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermar...-wing-joins-osir-product-line-for-audi-tt-rs/


I have this wing on my TTS without the little fins and it looks great and fit great, also have the center console and the inside door handles (11's). Door handles required quite a bit of fiddling to fit properly. Center console needs an adjustment to fit properly around the button cluster beneath the shifter. If you are interested George I just picked up some CF mirror housings for a good price on ebay I havent installed them but for the money thye look really good considering the Audi parts are $2300.


----------



## griffinco (Jun 8, 2012)

*Audi TT RS carbon fiber spoiler*

I've been hearing the spoiler will yellow over time... Anyone had any experience with this?! Anyone clear coat this spoiler?


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*spolier*

I went and had my re-clear coated. Its been a year now and its perfect


----------

